# The GC Wins a seat for the BOTB 2010, Douglas GA



## honcho (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival
Location http://www.the-tonawandas.com 
Starts Aug. 20, 2010
Finish Aug. 23, 2010

Contest Details Open, Grand Champion win's a paid seat in Douglas GA. http://www.nationalbbqfestival.com
Back Yd. event
Kid's Q-in
wi-fi, showers, 
Visit our Web Site http://www.sebbq.com

Contact, Roy "Honcho" Gregory rgregory6@roadrunner.com
1-716-695-3755


----------

